# House of Cards (BBC)



## KenOC

PBS is rerunning this VERY excellent series, with Ian Richardson as the urbane, clever, and very dangerous Francis Urquart, Chief Whip. A man you can depend on. "You might think that, but I couldn't possibly comment."

First part was tonight. The series is strong until a few episodes in, when our beloved Francis seems to develop a conscience. No, we don't need that, we love him as he is.


----------



## Ingélou

Don't worry - it doesn't last long. :lol:

We watched it when it first came out in the 1990s and were hooked. It's the late Ian Richardson now, alas, but he was excellent. I particularly liked the direct comments to the audience, a Machiavel confiding, the technique that worked so well for Shakespeare in *Richard III. *

In our house, we still use 'You may think that - I couldn't possibly comment!'
Brilliant!


----------



## SimonNZ

The first series, House Of Cards, was brilliant, but unfortunately I found the second and third, To Play The King and The Final Cut, to be pale imitations (though still watchable).


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> In our house, we still use 'You may think that - I couldn't possibly comment!'


In ours too. I also agree that the succeeding series' were slightly less well done.

Haven't seen the US version yet...is it any good?


----------



## Schubussy

Francis Urquart is my favourite TV character ever.



> Haven't seen the US version yet...is it any good?


I've only seen the first episode (then my netflix account ran out and I didn't renew it). It definitely looked promising... I can't imagine Kevin Spacey, great as he is, beating Ian Richardson though.


----------



## Gilberto

MacLeod said:


> In ours too. I also agree that the succeeding series' were slightly less well done.
> 
> Haven't seen the US version yet...is it any good?


Me and wifey devoured the 2nd season in 2 days. Excellent in my opinion. Spacey has some great lines and I loved the little asides to the viewers.

I haven't seen the BBC but noticed it is on Netflix and bookmarked.


----------



## Chinggis

*Theme to House of Cards (BBC)*

This morning on the radio, I heard what sounded like an overture to an opera that clearly contained the theme to House of Cards (BBC). It was quicker and more complex, but unmistakable. Does anyone know the original music that the TV series theme was based on?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

MacLeod said:


> In ours too. I also agree that the succeeding series' were slightly less well done.
> 
> Haven't seen the US version yet...is it any good?


The US version is OK but the UK version is unsurpassed. If the UK version hadn't existed then the US version would be good though I hate unnecessary remakes such as this along with Psycho "in colour" or Get Carter "Stalloned" etc etc

The second and third parts of the trilogy are good but less so as commented on by another poster.

I liked Yes Minister, Yes Prime Minister and The thick of it but House of Cards really hit the nail on the head for me as regards politicians.


----------



## Taggart

Chinggis said:


> This morning on the radio, I heard what sounded like an overture to an opera that clearly contained the theme to House of Cards (BBC). It was quicker and more complex, but unmistakable. Does anyone know the original music that the TV series theme was based on?


Francis Urquhart's March by Jim Parker.


----------



## Skilmarilion

MacLeod said:


> Haven't seen the US version yet...is it any good?


Absolutely brilliant, in every way.

I haven't seen the UK version though to compare.


----------



## Jos

Enjoyed the BBC series very much. 
Now every evening one or two episodes of the American version on Netflix. Absolutely brilliant!! 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Now that I'm really drawn into the US series I must say that I rate it higher than the UK version ( that I enjoyed very much!).
It's costing me sleep, we watch 2 episodes every evening when the children are in bed. Kevin Spacey is superb, his wife is a beautiful icequeen, all the storylines are gripping. Recommended !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## davidaunes

Saw it last week. Brilliant, although I couldn't possibly compare with the US version (different style, Underwoodis much more aggressive while Urquhart is a perfect gentleman).

What do you think about the theme?




More than a week I've finished the series and this march is still in my head.


----------



## Jos

davidaunes said:


> Saw it last week. Brilliant, although I couldn't possibly compare with the US version


Excellent choice of words, sir !


----------

